# EBJD BGJD pair pics



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Borrowed my buddies camera and snapped a few pics. These two have spawned twice for me and are housed with just dithers and them.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Cool pics of your fish. Do you have any fry?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

At the moment no but they spawn like clockwork I should have more freeswimming fry by the 21st if all stays the same. The last two batches didn't make it due to massive work and not being able to care for fry as they are needed.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Great looking fish Flippercon! What happened to all the fry when you made that last video?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

That was the bgjdxbgjd pair. I have gave them away to a coworker fry and all. I have too many jds and needed tank space. Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Flippercon*,

Great looking pair you have. I like the EBJD's black markings on his face and even/stron looking tail fin.

How big is he?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *Flippercon*,
> 
> Great looking pair you have. I like the EBJD's black markings on his face and even/stron looking tail fin.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have not measure him since I have had him. I did manage to get a pic of him in my and when I moved the tank on Monday. Here is the pic. Notice tattoo in photo.








So I measured my hand tonight . Same hand (tattoo) for proof its same hand .








By the pictures I would say 6.5-7".


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Flippercon*,

He looks great out of the water aswell.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumb: Awesome looking fish! Really like the tank layout as well. Nice and clean looking.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.  Hopefully I can get some more time to dedicate to the fry.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

they seem very out going as well! nicely done :thumb:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well they layed eggs again yesterday. I hope work slows down so I can actually dedicate some time.


----------



## amanda darlene (Jun 8, 2011)

What kind of dithers do you have with them?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I use Columbia tetras. I started with 8 and that was three months ago since being paired. Three spawns later I have 3. Pretty good odds for how cheap they were.


----------



## amanda darlene (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a jd by himself (I believe it's a male) in a 55 and I was planning on getting a female to go with him but I wasn't sure what else I could put in there. I've heard giant danios and tiger barbs would be good as well.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Great Looking EBJD!!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

sjwrx said:


> Great Looking EBJD!!


Thanks


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

amanda darlene said:


> I have a jd by himself (I believe it's a male) in a 55 and I was planning on getting a female to go with him but I wasn't sure what else I could put in there. I've heard giant danios and tiger barbs would be good as well.


I have used tiger barbs but they tend to get picked off a lot faster. I have used pearl danios but never giant danios. I'm not a big danio fan.


----------



## amanda darlene (Jun 8, 2011)

Hm okay well do you have any suggestions as to what I could use? Could I use a mix of the two?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah dithers are basically something that I plan on losing. So if they are schooling fish I would go with at least 3 of each. If you can get bigger bodied of each that would be better.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Giant Danios are quite good, i've had a school and have not lost 1 in 2 years with my JDS, they are now pretty big and fill up the top part of my tank very nicely. Though i find they look a lot nicer in a tank that has a bit more height, like a 90g.


----------

